# Magical Aquarium Tanks



## noy

Just wondering if anyone has had experience with larger Magical Aquarium tanks - i think the make is Neptune and fairly sure they are made in China.

Thinking about a 4 foot system. The tanks are rimless have a beveled edge construction - and I think (was in a hurry) they have a weird construction where the side panels are not sitting on the bottom panel. The silicone workmanship seems fairly good.

Just wonder if anyone has had one of these tanks.


----------



## Dis

I was there today, thought they looked pretty good but I wasnt looking very closely. Aquatic kingdom used to bring in tanks from China and the quality seemed really good.

I want one of their over the tank sumps.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac

With "off the shelf" larger MarineLand, Perfecto and SeaPora vs the unknown silicone used in the Chinese aquariums, IMHO/E it's a crap shoot with similar odds.

With ppl wanting to do Herbie, BeanAnimak,coast to coast or "Ghost" overflows, spend the extra $ to get exactly what you know and want.

Don't get me wrong, I sure try to save where I can but somethings you have to pay a bit more to get what you want that checks off everything on the list.


----------



## noy

The tank they have is the "king" series

http://www.neptuniancube.com/product


----------



## Flexin5

didn't kraken bring in a bunch of those for his store? i remember seeing them and being skeptical at first but when i saw the tanks in real life they were actually very well made from what i saw. nice beveled edges, very clean silicone work too.


----------



## Mido

*price*



Flexin5 said:


> didn't kraken bring in a bunch of those for his store? i remember seeing them and being skeptical at first but when i saw the tanks in real life they were actually very well made from what i saw. nice beveled edges, very clean silicone work too.


any idea how much do they go for?


----------



## guitarprod

*Honest people*

I went with my friend who purchased a demo 220g starphire rimless tank and stand 6 months ago. 
Amazing price and quality, the starphire quality is also very good... of course not ada or American caliber but good enough 
Finish was excellent so I recommend buying from them.
Any issues they will take care of it, its family run


----------



## Flexin5

Mido said:


> any idea how much do they go for?


I don't remember exactly but i do remember they were a fraction (50%?) less than anything local.


----------



## pulau

I see prices on their website but not sure if they are accurate:
http://www.magical-aquarium.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=50_64


----------



## noy

Just looked at them again.

They don't warranty their tanks. Basically once you buy it - you are on your own. This is a big giant minus.

The 4 foot tanks are not beveled. They do have the floating style of construction (side panels NOT on bottom panel). Read up on this - apparently thats how they build tanks in Asia/Europe.

They told me it was Starphire glass - did not look one bit like Starphire to me. Very prominent greenish tinge of the panels when viewed from side.

The were trying to tell me that cabinet is PVC coated - looked like regular MDF panels to me. 

I really didn't get the sense the staff (family) knows that much about tank constructions and they are really just retailers. Don't think you are getting much after sale support. I can stand to be correct on this point.

BUT - nonetheless can't beat the price and its seems like a well built tanks.


----------



## notclear

I had been there many times and looked at the 5' tank and was there finally to buy it! They didn't have the white, just black. So I didn't wait and got a Red Sea Reefer XL525.

Based on my research the Nepuntian Cube K150 tank is indeed made from PVC and the price is over $1,000 less than an equivalent size Reefer!

The Reefer ad also says Ultra Clear but by the look at the edges, very green! A lot greener than the Starphire tank I had before.


----------



## noy

notclear said:


> I had been there many times and looked at the 5' tank and was there finally to buy it! They didn't have the white, just black. So I didn't wait and got a Red Sea Reefer XL525.
> 
> Based on my research the Nepuntian Cube K150 tank is indeed made from PVC and the price is over $1,000 less than an equivalent size Reefer!
> 
> The Reefer ad also says Ultra Clear but by the look at the edges, very green! A lot greener than the Starphire tank I had before.


nice to see you back at it. Are you doing SPS again or something else?


----------



## notclear

This time I will keep it simple, most likely LPS, no SPS at least for the first year.

I just got the tank on Saturday. So still a long way to set it up.


----------



## loonie

notclear said:


> This time I will keep it simple, most likely LPS, no SPS at least for the first year.
> 
> I just got the tank on Saturday. So still a long way to set it up.


Hi Albert...........Nice to know, you still in the fishy hobby...&#8230;&#8230;...If you are in Mississauga, text me, meet for a coffee....


----------



## notclear

I am excited to be back too. Could have been earlier but first the Neptunian K150 White was out of stock, then had to wait for the new sump version of the Red Sea Reefer.

For those who asked the price about the Neptunian tank, K150 on the website is $2,999, for cash price shipping and tax included is $2,500!


----------



## pulau

I think that's quite a good deal. Something to keep in mind for the future.


----------

